# Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (20. November 2014)

Testet einen von drei Cryorig-Kühlern nach Wahl!

*2 x Cryorig R1 Universal:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Cryorig)

*1 x Cryorig H5 Universal:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Cryorig)

Der Cryorig R1 Univeral ist ein Doppelturmkühler für die AMD-Sockel FM1, FM2(+), AM2(+) und AM3(+). Er kann auch zum Kühlen von Intel-Prozessoren für die Sockel 775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366 und 2011(-v3) verwendet werden. Die Bodenplatte aus Kupfer ist vernickelt und leitet die Abwärme über sieben Heatpipes mit 6 Millimeter Durchmesser an die beiden Kühlblöcke weiter. Dort montiert sind zwei 140-mm-Ventilatoren: Sowohl das mittig positionierte Modell XF140 als auch die Slimline-Variante XT140 sind für einen Drehzahlbereich von 700 bis 1.300 U/min ausgelegt. Mehr Informationen zum R1 Univeral gibt es bei Cryorig.

Der Cryorig H5 Universal ist ein Turmkühler, der sich für die AMD-Sockel FM1, FM2(+), AM2(+) und AM3(+) sowie die Intel-Sockel 775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366 und 2011(-v3) eignet. Die Kupferbodenplatte ist wie beim R1 Universal vernickelt, der H5 Universal ist allerdings mit vier 6-mm-Wärmerohren ausgestattet. Zwischen den 2,8 Millimeter voneinander entfernten Aluminiumlamellen bläst der Lüfter XT140 Frischluft hindurch. Der schlanke 140-mm-Propeller ist für 700 bis 1.300 U/min spezifiziert. Detaillierte Angaben zum H5 Universal gibt es auf der Website von Cryorig.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games       Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Cryorig die  Chance  dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen CPU-Kühler von Cryorig zu  testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware    behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Luftkühlung aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet             einen  Test eines Prozessorkühlers von Cryorig verfassen? Dann   bewerbt     euch     in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums -  schreibt  einfach,  was     genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum  ihr euch  besonders  gut  als         Lesertester  eignet. Bitte gebt  bei eurer Bewerbung  an, mit welcher Hardware ihr den CPU-Kühler testen  möchtet und ob ihr das  Modell R1 Universal oder H5 Universal bevorzugt.    Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern  und  vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte  sind     natürlich von Vorteil,   außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera  bedienen und     gut lesbare Texte   verfassen können.  Wer     noch   kein Mitglied im     PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich  zunächst       (kostenlos)    registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder der ausgeschriebenen Cryorig-Kühler gibt es in  der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und         endet voraussichtlich am 15.02.2015. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der       vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält       sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und   den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der     Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest des Cryorig R1 Universal muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen. Der Lesertest des Cryorig H5 Universal muss mindestens 5.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand       beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Mittwoch, dem 03.12.2014, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (20. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Ich würde gerne den Cryorig R1 Universal testen:
Vorhandenes System(falls jemand Mobil online ist und somit die Signatur nicht lesen kann):
Xeon 1231v3
Asrock h97 Pro4m
R9 290 PCS+
8Gb Crucial 1600Mhz
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
BeQuiet Straight Power E9 450W
Fractal Design Arc Mini (2x120mm, 1x140mm Gehäuselüfter, vorhandene Lüftersteuerung)

Das ist meine erste Bewerbung für einen Lesertest. 
Kurz zu meiner Person: Ich bin 16 Jahre alt, Schüler am Gymnasium und habe vor ~3 Monaten meinen ersten PC zusammengestellt und anschließend auch erfolgreich zusammengebaut. 
Ich bin fit im Umgang mit Word, Excel und beherrsche auch Grundkenntnisse in der Bildbearbeitung. 
Ich habe eine gute Grammatik, gute Rechtschreibung, sowie einen guten und flüssigen Schreibstil. 
Ich interessiere mich grundsätzlich für alle Bereiche von Hardware und würde mich freuen den Cryorig R1 Universal umfangreich testen zu dürfen.


----------



## HairforceOne (20. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Auch ich melde mich und würde gerne den Cryorig R1 Universal testen.

Für mich wäre das der zweite Lesertest, nachdem ich das letzte mal ein Gehäuse getestet habe.
Mir hat es damals schon sehr viel Freude bereitet die Fotos, Texte und Diagramme zu erstellen und alles schön zu 'verpacken'.

Bei mir kommt unten genannte Hardware zum Einsatz ansonsten nochmal zum nachlesen:

i5 3570k mit einem Mugen 3 (dagegen würde der Cryorig dann antreten)
AsRock Z77 Pro 4
Asus STRIX GTX 970 auf Stock
Enermax Ostrog GT
BeQuiet System Power 550 Watt

Mich selbst würde am Test vor allem interessieren wie der mittlerweile doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommene Mugen 3 gegen einen Modernen Doppelturm Kühler ankommt.
Der Test würde mit Stock sowie OC Taktraten stattfinden, damit Unterschiede in allen Bereichen erkannt werden können.


----------



## Malkav85 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo Stephan,

ich würde gern den *Cryorig H5 Universal *(oder den erstgenannten Cryorig R1 Univeral) testen dürfen. Als Gegenpart dient mir meine WaKü mit 2x MoRa2 und einem Heatkiller 3.0 LC. Als Testsysteme habe ich folgendes:
Sockel 1155 System:
- Xeon 1230 V2
- ASRock Z77 pro3

und ein Intel S775 System mit einem E6600, welchen ich fleißig übertakten kann um die Abwärme zu erhöhen. 

Mein Interesse liegt darin, ob eine passive WaKü einen großen Luftkühler 1. ersetzen kann und 2. leiser ist.

Als Kamera dient mir eine Sony Alpha 3000 inkl. Stativ. 

Gruß
Malkav


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (22. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Ich könnte beide von den Kühlern gegen meinen NH-D15 antreten lasen.
» i5 4690k 4x4Ghz@0.950V
» Asus Maximus VII Ranger


----------



## PrincePaul (22. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich würde am liebsten den *Cryorig R1 Universal* testen, wobei ich den Cryorig H5 Universal natürlich auch durch den Test scheuchen würde.

Als Testsystem würde zwar ein Sockel 1155 System zum Einsatz kommen, allerdings hat man hier natürlich keine Probleme mit Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Die und Heatspreader 

Intel i7 2600
ASRock Z-77 Pro 4 M

Antreten lassen würde ich den Cryorig gegen Noctua´s NH-D15, NH-U14S und be quiet!´s Dark Rock 3, also eine kleine gemischte Runde. (evtl. bis dahin noch ein weiterer Doppel Turm Kühler)

Testen würde ich dabei jeweils bei Stock Takt und bei 4 GHz, mit einem Lüfter (50%/75%/100% RPM), mit beiden Lüftern (50%/75%/100% RPM) und Fanless.

Zum Kameraequipment zählt eine Canon EOS 600D mit diversen Objektiven/Zubehör und die geforderten 6000 Zeichen, sowie Bilder und Diagramme sind natürlich kein Problem 

Bis dahin
Gruß
PrincePaul

PS: Allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## m1ch1 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hi PCGH-Team;

  Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Gelegenheit bekäme einen der Kühler zu testen. Bevorzugt den Cryorig R1 Universal.
  Als Testplattform käme folgendes System zum Einsatz:
  Core I5 750 (mit unterschiedlichen OC stufen,  max. 4ghz)
  Asus p7p55d-e pro

  Beweisen müsste sich der Cryorig-Kühler gegen einen Prolimatech Megahalems.

  Als Test würde ich sowohl Prime als auch diverse spiele zum Einsatz kommen, um die Kühlleistung in sämtliche Lastfälle und Einsatz Szenarien beurteilen zu können.


----------



## sav (24. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Ich würde sehr gerne den  CRYORIG H5 Universal testen, da ich mich sehr für die Luftkühlung interessiere.

In vielen Gehäusen gehören 140mm Lüfter längst zum guten Ton, ist ein CPU-Kühler mit einem 140mm Lüfter also der nächste Schritt für eine effizientere Kühlung?

Ich würde sehr gerne eine Antwort auf diese Frage finden.

Folgendes Testsystem würde zum Einsatz kommen:

Intel Pentium G3220 @ Raijintek THEMIS Evo 
ASRock H81 Pro BTC 
2x 4GB Kingston Value LP CL9 DDR3 1333MHz 
OCZ Agility 3 120GB | Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD6950 2GB
Cougar S 550 
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2

Für Fotos und Videos kommt eine Nikon COOLPIX L830 zum Einsatz.


----------



## Stern1710 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Ich würde sehr gerne den * Cryorig H5 Universal* testen, wobei ich dem *Cryorig R1 Universal *auch nicht abgewandt bin (letztendlich freue ich mich über beide  ).

Kurz zum Testsystem


 Intel Core i5 3470 @ 3,8 Ghz
 Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
 R9 270X Toxic @ Morpheus
 NZXT Phantom 530

Ich habe ein großes Interesse an Luftkühlern und durfte bereits 2 Kühler, die durch eure Lesertestaktion bereitgestellt wurden, testen. Diese wurden großteils sehr positiv aufgenommen, auch wenn zum neueren Review noch keine Kommentare hier im Forum vorhanden sind. 
Insofern besitze ich gewisse Kenntnisse mit Kühler, kann diese natürlich auch selbstständig monitieren und bewerten. Fotos kann ich natürlich auch anfertigen und ich bemühe mich, diese jedes Mal ein bisschen besser werden zu lassen.
Getestet wird auf einem Sockel 1155-System mit Intel i5 3470, welche im Bios mittels der Turbo-Rate auf 3,8 Ghz auf vier Kernen, bis zu 4 Ghz auf 1 Kern boosten kann. Dazu handelt es sich um ein einigermaßen hitziges Modell, welches natürlich auch gekühlt werden will. Als Unterbau dient mir ein Asrock Z77 Extreme 4, das Ganze wird im NZXT Phantom 530 verbaut.

Wie teste ich?

Ich werde den Kühler im Gehäuse verbauen (offenes Seitenfenster), um auch einen Eindruck zu erhalten, wie gut sich der Kühler auf einem eingebauten Mainboard verbauen lässt. Weiters werden alle Lüfter abgesteckt, die Grafikkarte ist dank des Morpheus im Leerlauf auch passiv zu kühlen.
Die Kühlleistung wird bei automatischer Regelung durch das Mainboard, bei 5V, 7V und 12V (geregelt durch die interene Lüftersteuerung) ermittelt. Die Lautstärke werde ich subjektiv abschätzen müssen, da mir ein geeignetes Messgerät fehlt. Zum Glück ist die HDD daneben die einizge Lärmquelle, daher wird auch nichts allzu stark verfälscht.
Als Vergleichobjekte lasse ich den Enermax ETS-N30-TAA und einen AXP 200 mit Noctua NF-P14 antreten lassen, um einen Eindruck leicht quer durch die Bank zu erhalten.

Ich würde mich über eine positive Antwort freuen, allen anderen Bewerben wünsche ich viel Glück

*Carpe diem*


----------



## max0r_ (25. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich verfolge schon länger die Lesertests und würde sehr gerne selber so einen Test verfassen.  In diesem Fall gefällt mir das Produkt sehr gut und über Weihnachten ist auch genug Zeit sich dem Test zu widmen.
Testen würde ich gerne den Cryorig R1 Universal. Aktuell wird meine CPU von einem älteren Scythe  Mugen 2 Rev. B gekühlt. Mich interessieren stark die Kühlunterschiede der Kühler, da sich diese stark in Bauform, Alter sowie ihrem Preis unterscheiden.

Getestet wird mit folgendem System:

i52500k (unterschiedliche Taktstufen)
Asus P8P67 Pro rev . 3
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
8Gb G-Skill Ram
HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ x2
Coolermaster HAF 932

Text, Bilder  und Diagramme sind kein Problem da ich in meiner Studienzeit durch die ein oder andere Wissenschaftliche Arbeit durchwühlen durfte. 
Fotos werden mit einer Nikon D5100 geschossen. 
Bei dem Test werde ich verschiedene Szenarien heranziehen und die Kühlleistung beider Komponenten vergleichen!

Grüße


----------



## velja (27. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich hätte auch Interesse am testen eurer beiden Kühler. Einen speziellen Favoriten von den beiden Cryorigs habe ich jedoch nicht.

Selber benutzten tue ich hingegen zur Zeit einen Coolermaster seidon V120. Und zu Hause hätte ich da noch einen alten Scythe Mugen zum Vergleich.

Obwohl ich bezweifele das der Cryoirg diesen schlagen kann und wenn dann wohl nur um 1 oder 2 Grad Celsius.

Mein System besteht aus einem Windows 7 64bit, Intel 7 / 3820 / Sockel 2011, 12 GB Mushkin Ram Black Edition, zwei 660 GTX SLI , einem Asrock Extreme 4 

Motherboard und einem Coolermaster Elite 451 Gehäuse.

Die Fotos würden wenn, dann mit einer Sony 12 Megapixel Cybershot Kamera geschossen werden. Ob ich jedoch wirklich alle eure Kriterien damit erfüllen kann, 

glaube ich nicht. Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob ich im Extreme Forum Mitglied bin. Ein Diagramm bieten, das wird vielleicht auch etwas schwerer, außer ihr nehmt

auch selbst gezeichnete entgegen. Übertakten ist bei mir aber nicht so das Problem, wenn dieses gewünscht wird, jedoch ungern über einen längeren Zeitraum 

hindurch. Taktraten von 1.200 bis 4.400 mit AXTU Asrock Utility sind möglich und noch zusätzlich HWMonitor zum Auslesen der Werte. 
Ich wollte mal alle drei vergleichen obwohl ich davon überzeugt bin das gegen den Coolermaster Seidon V120 keiner der Luftkühlungen ankommt. Aber fast alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, die es zu testen gilt. 


Ein paar Benchmarks wie 3Dmark und ein zwei spiele laufen lassen , Leerlauf wie auch unter Vollast und dann mal Vergleichen.


Der Einbau ist vielleicht wie ein Vorredner erwähnte auch nicht ganz ohne Belang, wie leicht läßt sich der Kühler verbauen.


Ist gutes Werkzeug schon vorhanden oder braucht man noch zusätzliches und und und, wer weiß was es so alles gibt und worauf man beim Test achten sollte, das fängt ja schon bei der Lieferung und dem Zustand des Kühlers an. 


Wenn euch
das alles genügt könnt Ihr euch ja mal melden. Behalten würde ich die Hardware aber nicht unbedingt, da ich dafür zu mindestens zur Zeit keine Verwendung 

habe. Nur ein DHL Rücksendeschein von Nöten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Pivic Veljko


----------



## marvinj (29. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,

auch ich möchte mich zum Test des Cryorig R1 Universal anmelden. Antreten kann er gegen meinen starken, aber etwas lauten Corsair A70 und damit den stromhungrigen FX8350 kühlen. Außerdem kann er einen X6 1055T kaltstellen. Ich würde mich freuen, einen Test für euch schreiben zu dürfen und werde mit guter Schrift & Fotos einen adäquaten Test liefen.
Alle Einzelheiten zu Gehäuse und System findet ihr in der Signatur.

MfG
marvinj


----------



## Kusanar (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen!

Also wenn es für die Lesertests nicht auch eine Beschränkung gibt, woher der Tester sein darf, dann würde ich mich gerne bewerben 

Vorzugsweise würde ich gerne den R1 testen, aber auch der H5 würde sich als potenzieller Vergleichskandidat zum altehrwürdigen NH-D14 von Noctua auf Sockel AM3(+)-Basis eignen.

Gekühlt werden soll damit ein Phenom II X4 965 BE, für den Test würde ich mich sogar mal an ein dezentes Overclocking des Phenoms wagen. Als Behausung dient mir ein Corsair Obsidian 700D. Alternativ kann ich noch ein S775-System mit Core2Duo E8400 im Bitfenix Survivor-Gehäuse anbieten, welcher momentan mit einem Alpenföhn Brocken gekühlt wird.

Getestet und peinlichst genau untersucht wird selbstverständlich alles, was geliefert wird und mit meinen bescheidenen Messmethoden machbar ist:


Installation & mitgeliefertes Material
Zubehör
Lautstärke mit Originallüfter 
wenn ich die Noctuas darauf verbaut bekomme, auch ein Lautstärkevergleich zwischen Original- und Noctua-Lüftern 
Temperaturvergleich zum NH-D14 
 
Für halbwegs vernünftige Fotos steht meine Handykamera zur Verfügung...

......nee, Scherz  Hab hier eine Canon 600D, die für adequate Fotos herhalten muss. Sollte die wider Erwarten ausfallen, hab ich immer noch mein altes Schätzchen, eine 300D, herumliegen.

Ich würd mich PCGH-extremst freuen, wenn ich einen der beiden Kandidaten testen dürfte, auch wenn es von mir bis dato noch keinerlei Reviews zu lesen gibt und ich somit blutiger Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet bin.

LG Kusanar


----------



## EVO-4G63T (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hi,

ich würde mich auch kurz Bewerben.
Ich würde gerne den Cryorig H5 testen, da ich den R1 Universal selber im Einsatz hab und bereits ein Review darüber geschrieben habe -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-cryorig-r1-universal-ein-eiskaltes-ding.html
Als Test CPU steht ein Intel i7 5820k bereit, mich würde der unterschied brennet interessieren.

Gruß


----------



## poweruser181 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*



EVO-4G63T schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde mich auch kurz Bewerben.
> Ich würde gerne den Cryorig H5 testen, da ich den R1 Universal selber im Einsatz hab und bereits ein Review darüber geschrieben habe -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-cryorig-r1-universal-ein-eiskaltes-ding.html
> ...



wenn der bewerbungszeitraum noch offen wäre würde ich mich auch bewerben


----------



## sav (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

@PCGH_Stephan

Steht denn schon fest, wer die CPU-Kühler testen darf?


----------



## Stern1710 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Ruhig Blut, bei PCGH dürfte es "dank" baldigem Weihnachten gerade etwas stressiger zugehen  Lassen wir ihm doch noch ein bisschen Zeit


----------



## sav (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Ich bin doch nur so gespannt, wer die Glücklichen sind.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Bei den ausgewählten und bestätigen Lesertestern handelt es sich um
- Kusanar (R1 Universal)
- PrincePaul (R1 Universal)
- MalkavianChild (H5 Universal).


----------



## sav (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Glückwunsch


----------



## PrincePaul (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Danke nochmal für die Auswahl!

Bin schon gespannt was mich erwartet und naja mal schaun wann der Postbote kommt


----------



## Stern1710 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Viel Spaß an die Gewinner


----------



## Kusanar (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Danke auch  Bin schon gespannt wie der Kühler live aussieht, so auf den Fotos wirken beide ja recht spektakulär. Freu mich schon auf den Test


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Freue mich auch schon aufs Paket. Mal sehen, ob die Post noch vor Weihnachten kommt bei dem Stress vor den Feiertagen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Wie mir mein Kontakt mitgeteilt hat, trifft die nächste Lieferung erst Anfang 2015 ein. Das heißt also einerseits, dass ihr dieses Jahr nicht mehr mit einer Lieferung zu rechnen habt und andererseits, dass der Fertigstellungstermin im Januar aktualisiert wird. Ich hoffe das ist für euch in Ordnung.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Kein Problem. Da hat die Post wenigstens weniger zu tun


----------



## PrincePaul (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Ja, zwar etwas schade, aber sei es drum.
Denn gehts frisch im neuen Jahr los


----------



## Kusanar (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hab mich schon gewundert, weil noch nichts eingetrudelt ist 
Ja ist für mich auch kein Thema.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Auf jeden Fall echt fette Teile, bin auf eure Tests gespannt


----------



## PrincePaul (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Sooo die Post war gerade hier und hat mir ein nettes Paket gebracht 
Wie sieht denn der aktuelle Zeitplan aus?

Wir haben Zeit bis zum 09.2. oder wie schaut das aus?


----------



## Kusanar (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Bei mir ist noch nichts eingetrudelt. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Hatte meinen Kühler am Samstag bekommen. Kann aber eh erst Ende der Woche anfangen, weil ich arbeitsbedingt und auch privat im Moment (Haus gekauft) einiges zu tun habe.


----------



## Kusanar (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Finally 
Eben ist das Paket eingetrudelt. Jetzt heißt es nur noch Zeit freischaufeln, dieses Wochenende sieht es schon mal düster aus. Freu mich aber schon wahnsinnig aufs Basteln und Testen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Habt ihr alle das Paket schon ausgepackt? Ein Tester des R1 Universal hat möglicherweise einen R1 Ultimate erhalten, da der zweite R1 Universal meines Wissens nachbestellt hätte werden müssen, was zusätzliche Wartezeit bedeutet hätte. Die beiden Modelle sind baugleich, lediglich die Dicke der Lüfter unterscheidet sich. Ich hoffe, das geht in Ordnung.

Okay, damit gebe ich den neuen *Fertigstellungstermin* bekannt, bis zu dem der vollständige Test vorliegen muss: Es handelt sich um den *15. Februar 2015*.


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

ok, super  Dann hoffe ich auf gutes Gelingen und Spaß meiner Testkollegen.


----------



## PrincePaul (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Jop, ich hatte das Glück und bekam den Ultimate geschickt 
15.Februar ist PERFEKT - kommende Woche geht es auch direkt mit der Testsession los.
Wünsche ebenfalls viel Spaß


----------



## Stern1710 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Haut rein


----------



## PrincePaul (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 2 x Cryorig R1 Univeral und 1 x Cryorig H5 Universal - jetzt für den Lesertest der CPU-Kühler bewerben!*

Sooo bin gerade live gegangen 
Falls jemand vorbeischauen möchte:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/373164-lesertest-cryorig-r1-ultimate.html#post7114068


----------



## Kusanar (10. Februar 2015)

Endlich... und gottseidank noch lange genug vor der Deadline 

[Lesertest] Cryorig R1 Universal von Kusanar


----------



## Kusanar (11. Februar 2015)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand Probleme mit den Tabellen im Editor? Beir mir klappt das von Vorne bis Hinten nicht, die Tabellen werden nicht korrekt angezeigt, egal wie ich das anstelle...  Hab die jetzt im Review als Bild eingebunden.


----------



## PrincePaul (11. Februar 2015)

JA bei mir hat die Forumssoftware die Tabelle auch total zerschossen, habe sie auch raus gelassen...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Februar 2015)

Die Lesertests auf pcgh.de: Cryorig R1 Universal/Ultimate und H5 Universal: Lesertests der CPU-Kühler im PCGHX-Forum

Könnt ihr mir (gerne auch via PN) erklären, welches Problem bei den Tabellen aufgetreten ist? Ich fürchte nämlich, dass es das Problem ist, welches ich beobachtet habe, bisher aber nicht reproduzieren konnte.


----------



## PrincePaul (16. Februar 2015)

Testtabelle aus meinem Review.


*Kategorie**Daten*Gewicht:156 gLautstärke:19-23 dBADrehzahl:700-1300 RPM ±10 %Volumenstrom:76 CFMAbmessungen:L140 mm x W140 mm x H25.4 mm

So sieht es aus, wenn man über das Tabellen Tool eine Tabelle erzeugt und diese Ausfüllt. Direkt nach dem einfügen über den entsprechenden Button, hat man noch eine funktionierende Version. Ausgefüllt funktioniert auch noch alles, aber sobald man den Beitrag veröffentlicht macht die Forumsoftware oben gezeigtes draus.

Button Tabelle im erweiterten Editor -> 5 Zeilen, 2 Spalten, Breite = Standardwert, Äußerer Rahmen


----------



## sav (17. Februar 2015)

Warum macht ihr eure Tabellen nicht einfach mit einer Office-Lösung?


----------



## Kusanar (17. Februar 2015)

sav schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr eure Tabellen nicht einfach mit einer Office-Lösung?



Wenn es schon im Editor eine Möglichkeit gibt, Tabellen hier in HTML anzulegen, dann sollte diese auch funktionieren... und ich nicht hemdsärmelig im Excel meine Tabellen machen und per Screenshot hier einbinden müssen.

Bei mir trat auch das oben von PrincePaul gepostete Problem auf.

PS: Es hilft übrigens auch nicht, die Tabelle selber "per Hand" anzulegen (sprich die entsprechenden Tags selbst zu schreiben). Es ist also egal, ob die Tabelle per Editor-Hilfsfunktion oder händisch angelegt wird. Nach dem Speichern sieht sie immer so komisch aus.


----------



## PrincePaul (17. Februar 2015)

Jop sehe ich genauso, wenn dann sollte es auch funktionieren.

Aber klar könnte man sich auch anders behelfen - Stephan hatte halt nur mal eben nachgefragt


----------



## Kusanar (17. Februar 2015)

Haben wir ja im Endeffekt auch so gelöst. Dem Inschenöör ist nix zu schwör


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Februar 2015)

Bei mir hatte es sich auch so zerschossen  Aber im Endeffekt kann man sich dann per Office behelfen. Natürlich ist eine implementierte Lösung besser.


----------



## sav (18. Februar 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wenn es schon im Editor eine Möglichkeit gibt, Tabellen hier in HTML anzulegen, dann sollte diese auch funktionieren... und ich nicht hemdsärmelig im Excel meine Tabellen machen und per Screenshot hier einbinden müssen.



Meine Frage sollte keine Arbeitsanweisung darstellen, gerade wenn man plattformübergreifend Reviews veröffentlicht, kann man mit so einer Basis effektiv arbeiten.


----------

